
A man died in a burning Tesla because its doors wouldn’t open, lawsuit alleges - wiggles_md
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/10/23/man-died-burning-tesla-because-its-futuristic-doors-wouldnt-open-lawsuit-alleges/
======
thesh4d0w
Most cars automatically lock the door while driving, so I don't see how this
is any different than that? The first responders should have just broken the
glass...

~~~
matt-attack
The article seems to say the “first responder” was just a cop. I would have
guessed a fireman would have broken the glass to extricate the man. Can’t
really see a cop doing that.

------
IXxXI
It this happened with a toyota, mazda, chrysler, ford, honda, daihatsu, audi,
hyundai it wouldn't be mentioned by the news media. But as a tesla is involved
somehow this becomes front page news. No agendas or bias being pushed here at
all <sarcasm>.

